# Breakfast sausages



## FairwayCAL (Oct 27, 2006)

Please share a recipe for breakfast sausage, made with venison and pork. I have been looking for a good one to make myself. I have never come close to what the Hickory Hut in Langdon makes (Garlic Rope sausage or Maple Garlic Rope Sausage) so the "bar" has been set.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

This is sort of cheating, but I like it. I went to Cabela's and bought their High Mountain breakfast sausage seasoning. I mixed about 70 percent goose and 30 percent pork. It was pretty darn good. Next time I'm going to go 50/50 just so its a tad less gamey tasting. Otherwise I was impressed. It was easy and you don't have to run all over buying ingredients you'll only use once.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Just my opinion.....but if you don't smoke it......it will have that gamey taste.Sooooo any breakfast recipe will work as long as you put it in the smoker for an hour or so.

I use the breakfast recipe listed here.It tastes just like the sausage you get when ordering breafast sausage in restuarants.But I would smoke it.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/venison-recipe.php

Of course you can get a commercial mix like Duckslayer mentions or use L'Eggs Old Plantaton and save the trouble of mixing spices.The main spice in all breakfast recipes is sage.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

try using liquid smoke or smoke powder instead of smoking it.


----------

